# dollarama lol



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok so i got some dog and cat blankets that im planning to use as liners for my hedgie's cage. i bought them at dollarama i thought i could save some money just buying a couple of the blankets there. Does anyone know what im talking about and if this would be ok? there is stitching on the sides i plan to remove it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with it ^-^
I got Kashi's bowls at Dollarama too  (They were mini souffle cups)


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol i think my orbie likes his new bedding but i have a new problem :roll: ....now he can carry his house around haha :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Orbie wants to be a turtle! :lol:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol apparently  he just settled down now  going for a nap i guess and waiting for me to go to bed so he can explore (and throw everything around) he can do it so much easier now so i cant wait to see what it will look like in the morning :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha cute 
Mine's wedged between my leg and the cushion on the couch, sleeping 
He will be up and about, wreaking havoc in his cage soon enough


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

IM SO SURPRISED!! lol his cage is actually a lot more in order then i thought it would be his house was turned right around and he pulled up the liner and was cuddling it  his food dishes were exactly where i left them and i could see little crumbs trailing to where he was sleeping :lol:


----------

